# We SOLD!



## acooper (16 May 2011)

Finally, after nearly 10 months on the market, we've sold our house in Windsor! Closing date is set for less than a month from now, and Brookfield is supposedly arranging for the movers.

Having NEVER moved with a moving company before, much less with one arranged by Brookfield, what should I expect? I know so little of what is going to happen that I don't even know the right questions to ask. My husband is in Ottawa and will hopefully (with permission of his CoC, since he's on course) meet with our Brookfield rep soon, but previous encounters with her have left us less than confident in her advice...


----------



## Zoomie (16 May 2011)

Have you secured a new place?


----------



## garb811 (16 May 2011)

Brookfield does not arrange the actual move, Base Traffic does.  Brookfield is, however, responsible for referring you to Base Traffic and they (Base Traffic) should have a complete handbook available to you which outlines the entire spectrum of who is responsible for doing what.


----------



## acooper (17 May 2011)

We do have a new place - we're staying in SHHO for right now, and my husband has been in the unit since last August.

What is unfortunate is that he's coming down for the long weekend, and I really want to sort through what will come, what should be trashed, what will be donated, but he's not meeting with Brookfield until the 24th to get the Base Moves stuff started. 

Can anyone give me some rough guidelines as to what they will move and what they won't? Food I'm going to keep to a minimum, and what I don't use before moving will go to friends, coworkers, etc. But what about clothes, cleaning supplies, laundry and whatnot? Like I said, I've never used professional movers before, much less Base Moves, so I have *no idea* what to expect, but want to start preparing now. My last day at work is the day before the movers should be coming...


----------



## 3VP Highlander (17 May 2011)

As a general rule they will not move any dangerous cargo, ie propane tanks, flamable liquid, bleach, corrosive liquids, ammunition, etc.  If you contact Brookfield they should provide you with a manual that talks about moves, etc.  

  I always used to put stuff I did not want moved or was going to take in my car in a separate location and told them not to pack it.   you also want to make sure that they don't pack your garbage or anything that would spoil.  They may or may not move alcohol.

Good luck


----------



## muffin (18 May 2011)

Make sure you have registered with the Brookfield website. They have all the documents and everything that you need there as well as their move guide.
http://www.irp-pri.com/start/cf_members/

You can check out various moving companies websites to see what most of them will/will not move.


----------



## Cpl4Life (21 May 2011)

I second muffins advice. Read the directive/2009 policy and It's Your Move. They detail what can be moved and what can not. Plus if your moving you need to know what you're entitled to and what you are not. IRP reps are good, but, since most pers don't bother reading the documents they get tired of spoon feeding people.


----------



## acooper (22 May 2011)

It's your move doesn't particularly help - it says the details of the moving contract are up to the mover *sigh*

If there's a public link to the directive, I'd appreciate it. If it's DWAN only, I guess I'll just have to wait for my husband to have access to it.


----------



## muffin (23 May 2011)

It should be on the Brookfield site. If you don't have the login, you can have your hubby check it out for you.


----------

